# Lumber Storage Racks Are Full



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

I was getting low on project wood, so I ordered 245 board feet of cherry, ash, and poplar from Steve Wall Lumber in NC. I received the wood yesterday and it absolutely filled my lumber storage racks. The shipping documents said it weighed 885 pounds. I hope my wall doesn't tip over!

Once my wife and I have agreed on the next batch of products, I order enough select, rough hardwood to offset the shipping charges a bit. At this quantity, shipping added $1 per board foot. I've been ordering lumber from Steve Wall for over 20 years and have always been happy with the service and the wood.










The racks are made from 4/4 pine. The horizontal rack piece is screwed into a shallow dado in the upright. I lose storage with the double braces, but they spread the weight and make the rack stronger.

One piece of 8/4 cherry is sitting on my cut-off table below. I'll cut that into leg blanks for several occasional table that are in the queue.










Here's a view from further back. There's a small stack of wood on the tablesaw that will become the sides of my daughter's wardrobe. I'm hoping this shipment will produce a wardrobe, three occasional tables, much of a new set of chairs, and a kitchen table.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Time to get to work!


----------



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

Nothing quite like filling your dust collection barrel with wood dust and your house with fine furniture…to work I will get!


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

how did they deliver it?

so 245 bd ft, about $245 bucks to deliver it? I've always wondered how much it would be to order from Wall, i've heard great things.

Ev


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

From a local wholesaler here in St. Louis I can get any amount delivered for $75. How far are from the dealer?


----------



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

Ev:

SAIA Freight was the cheapest this time. I got stuck with an extra $25 residential delivery fee this time. They pull up to the end of the driveway with an 18-wheeler and I unload the stack to my driveway. This driver let me use his pallet jack and I was able to haul the whole stack to the garage at once.

Jesse:

I live about 550 miles from the dealer. I've ordered from them when I lived in AR, IL, and now FL.

I used to buy from Doug White in Marissa, IL when I lived in the St. Louis area. You go out to his farm and pick through the stacks in his sheds. He has a good selection of hardwoods.


----------

